# Things to do on an Ipad



## Ravinder

Hey guys. Was wondering what is there to do on an Ipad? Is it all about downloading apps? To be honest, I don't really know what to look for. Just something a bit more interesting. I have a laptop and I use the net on it a lot mainly browsing the forums, shops etc. Or type up the odd letter now and again and maybe play a football manager game or two and download. I don't think I'm making much sense here!


----------



## Mick

hi rav :wave:

Its mostly app based stuff mate, but theres apps for most things including word processing.

I use the tapatalk HD app on my ipad for all my forum browsing when im on my ipad (DW supports the tapatalk app, but not all forums do - so worth checking the forums you use have tapatalk support installed before you pay the couple of quid for the app )

it basically cuts all the graphics from the forum out and strips it right back to just the post content (including images and videos etc) and puts it into tapatalks own interface - its good.

Theres loads of games on there, if thats your thing. and a lot of big shops have their own app as well which can be slick at times (amazon has the marketplace app which is good for general browsing, and ebay has its own app).

they are great tools and i wasnt sure how much i would use mine but it gets used loads, particularly for nipping on quickly to google something etc.

All that being said, if your not sure how much you want one, you should not rule out the other offerings like the nexus tab or something, as those will probably fulfil your needs as well, and be a bit cheaper for you too :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon

Most of the games these days seem to be the ones where you have to check it every couple of hours when your coins have regenerated or the likes. Ok but if you want to get your teeth not something you generally need to pay for them.

I love my iPad but my other half doesn't. She thinks I play with it more than her...

I tend to use the web browser quite a lot as its instant, battery lasts for a good while, browsing various car forums, searching for crap I don't need on eBay, playing the odd game. I use it for listening to music when I'm cleaning the car too as the built in speaker is fairly loud.


----------



## Ravinder

Forgot to mention I already have the Ipad 4 that I got recently. Just been downloading free apps and have a play with it. Don't think I'm getting the best out of it yet but hopefully will learn some more on it over time.


----------



## MEH4N

I'm on my sisters iPad now which I bought her for her birthday last month. Put a few films on it, play games and just browse the net. I find its just a great browser rather than having the laptop open all the time. Put the family photos on it etc 

You will get more used to it with time, just play around


----------



## danwel

One word........PORN lol


----------



## Derekh929

Stream to TV with Apple TV remote for my sony TV av gear remote for Sonos hifi , read magazines PayPal ,


----------



## danwel

Football manager handheld is awesome!


----------



## mattygraham




----------



## Mullan

I generally use mine for forums and just browsing really. Never really play games or anything. In hindsight I should of saved for a MacBook but that can always be next on the list!


----------



## gregb

Download the sky+ and the sky go apps


----------



## Ravinder

Thanks for the reply guys. Yeah, I downloaded the Sky + app earlier and was watching some of the Man U V Swansea match live. That was pretty cool and picture quality most of the time was perfect. Sometimes, the pixels all broke up and made it unwatchable but a refresh sorted it.

Are the games just as good as some of the games you get for the PC, games consoles?

I mainly bought my Ipad as it makes it easy to carry around with you plus travelling as well for next year. I could of got it closer to the time but thought what the heck?!


----------



## Ravinder

Oh, and by the way, how can I connect my Ipad to my TV, if possible? Thanks.


----------



## Kerr

Catch up tv is a good app for watching tv on the go.


----------



## Derekh929

Ravinder said:


> Oh, and by the way, how can I connect my Ipad to my TV, if possible? Thanks.


Apple TV £79 amazon easiest


----------



## Sparky160

Use mine for browsing several hours a day lol. Really is so quick and handy compared to a laptop for that sort of thing and bring it to all my Uni lecture for taking notes and downloading slide shows etc. awesome bit of kit and would never go back now. Good for magazines also.


----------



## Mick

Sparky160 said:


> Use mine for browsing several hours a day lol. Really is so quick and handy compared to a laptop for that sort of thing and bring it to all my Uni lecture for taking notes and downloading slide shows etc. awesome bit of kit and would never go back now. *Good for magazines also*.


on this front as well, Ive been using an appcalled Zitefor around 2 months now. basically you tell it initially some basic interests (motoring, gadgets,sceience etc) and it builds you a custom magazine based on your preferences from recent online articles from allover the place. once you read an article you either thumbs up, or down, the article, and it uses these decisions to give you better results in the future. highly reccommended :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

You've got the more essential apps like Facebook, Tapatalk, Sikipedia, FML, Wikipedia etc. 

Then go for some of the games that play really well on iOS like Carmageddon, Crazy Taxi, Speedball II, Scribblenauts. 

Also if you like reading you've got the Kindle app or comic books like Marvel which I think work brilliantly on the tablets. Also Evo magazing has an interactive version on iOS which I think is superb (all be it 700mb+ per issue). 

Lastly, I do recommend the Apple TV box for streaming music and video to your TV. If you have a Mac laptop or computer you can play songs/video from it or push them from your iPad or iPhone to play on your TV. 

In terms of good apps, I've found a good selection of free ones but some of the paid for apps are well worth it.


----------



## madstaff

Wait for the snow on Xmas day and use it as a sledge!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ravinder

Thanks chaps. Apple TV on order.


----------



## Alex_225

You won't regret it mate. 

Since owning mine I've actually replaced my CD hi-fi system with just an amplifier connected direct to my Apple TV box. I now stream all of my music (ripped from original CDs though) from my iMac and am slowly but surely ripping my DVDs to my Mac as well.

Same goes for music on your iPad or iPhone, works really well.


----------



## Ravinder

Sounds like a great bit of kit then. 
I'm having a wee play with the iPad now, just getting familiar with it and uploading some pics onto it.


----------



## Ravinder

Mick said:


> on this front as well, Ive been using an appcalled Zitefor around 2 months now. basically you tell it initially some basic interests (motoring, gadgets,sceience etc) and it builds you a custom magazine based on your preferences from recent online articles from allover the place. once you read an article you either thumbs up, or down, the article, and it uses these decisions to give you better results in the future. highly reccommended :thumb:


That app sounds pretty awesome Mick. I will be downloading that straightaway!


----------



## T.D.K

Went to the Apple store today to see the Ipad Mini. Great piece of kit, really light but the screen quality wasn't great. The normal Ipad with retina display though. Fantastic piece of kit. Almost bought one.


----------



## Mick

Ravinder said:


> That app sounds pretty awesome Mick. I will be downloading that straightaway!


yeah, its a pretty good app, and its free!


----------



## Ravinder

T.D.K said:


> Went to the Apple store today to see the Ipad Mini. Great piece of kit, really light but the screen quality wasn't great. The normal Ipad with retina display though. Fantastic piece of kit. Almost bought one.


Apparently Apple are currently designing the new iPad mini with retina display and a lighter iPad 4.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Good thread here... I have had my ipad 4 for a month or so now, on it all the time for browsing, recently downloaded PES 3, my first real game on the ipad and love it. 

I have an Apple TV 3 but very rarely use it to be honest, it's just a hassle to boot the laptop up unless I have the music on my phone. I believe they are hopefully bringing a jailbreak out for the ATV3 before Xmas, which might open it up a bit.


----------



## T.D.K

Ravinder said:


> Apparently Apple are currently designing the new iPad mini with retina display and a lighter iPad 4.


Great news :thumb:

It's the perfect size the Ipad mini, was very impressed. Slight blur on the LCD screen is a no no. Especially noticable on this forum when i did a test.


----------



## Alex_225

Ravinder said:


> Apparently Apple are currently designing the new iPad mini with retina display and a lighter iPad 4.


Certainly two improvements that both models could do with.

I have an iPad 3 and a Nexus 7 tablet. The iPad looks super, is quick, slick and the battery life is amazing. But it's a beast in terms of weight so add that to it's size and it's not ideal for bunging in a bag and carrying on a train etc.

That said I think the iPad Mini needs a retina display and a chip making it comparable to at least the iPad 3. It may be a bit cheaper but it doesn't mean buyers should get a significantly lower spec model which I personally think they do with the current mini. It's size and functionality are spot on though. :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

Hey guys, found this old thread of mine.

Is there any particular things you can recommend I can do on my iPad in an airplane? I'm going to the States in the not so distant future so looking to keep myself occupied. I may try and upload a film onto it. Other then that, any offline things? Can I watch Netflix on the plane? Any other apps you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## John-R-

Ravinder said:


> Hey guys, found this old thread of mine.
> 
> Is there any particular things you can recommend I can do on my iPad in an airplane? I'm going to the States in the not so distant future so looking to keep myself occupied. I may try and upload a film onto it. Other then that, any offline things? Can I watch Netflix on the plane? Any other apps you recommend? Thanks.


Load up films or download stuff from BBC iplayer, I did that with some episodes of Top Gear for a flight to Canada :thumb:

John


----------

